# dziwnego sie ze mna dzieje



## hash

Can someone please translate please.

hash cos dziwnego sie ze mna dzieje. Za bardzo cie polubilam i nie wiem jak mam sie wyzwolic z tego uczuc.
Nigdy nie bede blisko przy tobie, choc tak bardzo bym chciala. Nawet mnie dobrze nie znasz i pewnie nigdy nie poznasz.  Nie mozesz ze mna tez swobodnie porozmawiac...........
I jeszcze zah ktory zrobi wszystko zebym nie miala z toba kontaktu. Zycie jest trudne, a ja pokochalam niewlasciwa osobe…….
 
thanku


----------



## polaco

I'll try:

hash something weird is happening to me. I started to like you too much and now I don't know how to free myself from this feeling. I will never be close to you, altough I would like to be so much. You don't even know me well and you never would. You can't talk to me freely either...............
And there's zah, who will do anything to prevent me from contacting with you. Life is hard, and I fallen in love with the wrong guy...........

greeetings


----------



## mc84

polaco said:
			
		

> I'll try:
> 
> hash something weird is happening to me. I started to like you too much and now I don't know how to free myself from this feeling. I will never be close to you, altough I would like to be so much. You don't even know me well and you never would. You can't talk to me freely either...............
> And there's zah, who will do anything to prevent me from contacting with you. Life is hard, and I*'ve* fallen in love with the wrong guy...........
> 
> greeetings


The translation is nice and accurate, but I think this would is improperly used. I'd change it into "will"


----------



## Anusia

polaco said:
			
		

> I'll try:
> 
> hash something weird is happening to me. I started to like you too much and now I don't know how to free myself from this feeling. I will never be close to you, altough I would like to be so much. You don't even know me well and you never would. You can't talk to me freely either...............
> And there's zah, who will do anything to prevent me from contacting with you. Life is hard, and I fallen in love with the wrong guy...........
> 
> greeetings



Let me just correct a few little things. 

And there's zah, who will do anything to prevent me from contacting you. Life is hard, and i fell in love with the wrong guy....

Now it's perfect.


----------



## Little_Me

Anusia said:
			
		

> Let me just correct a few little things.
> 
> And there's zah, who will do anything to prevent me from contacting you. Life is hard, and i I fell in love with the wrong guy....
> 
> Now it's perfect.


And now it's perfect, to be precise


----------



## Seana

polaco said:
			
		

> I'll try:
> 
> 
> And there's zah, who will do anything everything to prevent me from contacting you. Life is hard, and I fell in love with the wrong guy...........


 
Myslę, że idea tego zdania była taka, że ten nieszczęsny zah zrobi wszystko, a nie cokolwiek, więc:

In my opinion everything would be much better then anything.

So, now it is really perfect, isn't it?    

BTW Aren't we forget that hash is a native English speaker?


----------



## Jana337

Discussion about anything etc. moved here. 

Jana


----------



## Sybil

Hi, Hash!

Let me help out. Here's my version of your text:

"Something strange is happening to me. I've grown to like you a lot, and I don't know how to fight my feelings for you. Although I would love to, I will never be near you. You don't even know me well and probably you never will. You can't speak freely with me. And then there is Zah who will do anything to prevent me from contacting you. Life is tough, and [on top of it] I have fallen in love with the wrong person."  

Nie mozna tu uzyc "weird" w pierwszym zdaniu, poniewaz "weird" ma negatywne konotacje. (You can't use "weird" in the first sentence because "weird" has negative connotations and it's obvious from the context that the girl who wrote this note is referring to "having some feelings towards someone." Having feelings towards a person is not "weird" ;-)


----------

